# T-bar stock for Hitachi C10FL TS



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking for some T-bar stock to use to make a sled and other jigs for my Hitachi C10FL table saw . The E-replacements site shows the regular miter gauge as no longer made. What I am looking for is just the t-bar stock that fits the miter slot on the Hitachi C10FL since it is not the same as a Normal saw miter slot .


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Why???

Just mill some hardwood to fit the slot, it does not need to fit the T-slot to work, just the top of the slot will work fine


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

You can also try to make them from some plastic stock.. The right plastics slide extremely well and are durable too.

Hardwood kept waxed wil;l also work for years.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

hmm, how is Hitachi C10FL miter slot non-standard?

IME there are only 2 standards for miter slots:
0.750 min - 0.755 max (Delta and most cabinet saws use standard - uses T-shaped slot)
0.750 max - 0.0742 min (Craftsman, Ridgid, or contractor/job site saw standard - uses rectangle slot)

Nearly all of the commercial miter slot bars sold for WW have some adjustment to enable use in either type saw?
Search 'miter bar stock' in your favorite search engine to learn more.

Cheers!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> hmm, how is Hitachi C10FL miter slot non-standard?
> 
> IME there are only 2 standards for miter slots:
> 0.750 min - 0.755 max (Delta and most cabinet saws use standard - uses T-shaped slot)
> ...


Well it is 5/8ths wide at the bottom and 1/2" at the top of the groove (the T slot ) and 3/8" thick , I have looked for it but a Google search didn't find the right thing. I could make one from wood but not with the T slot (not with my available tools anyway) which I want in order to keep it from lifting out of the Miter Slot so that the sled or other jigs don't lift up from the table. I have a miter gauge for my Delta TS but it doesn't fit the Hitachi saw's slot as it is 3/4" so just a bit too wide. I also have some t slot bar from MLCS and Rockler but they are both3/4" wide even with the adjustment so they also don't fit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

OK. Learn something new everyday, Hitachi used non-standard miter slot on the C10fl job site saw. :-(

Suggestion:
For the t-slot, many of the commercial bars use a washer shaped piece with flat head screw that loosely holds the washer to bar and allows for sliding fit. Easy to recreate the same thing on replacement wood or metal bar.

If you don't like making a wood bar, can buy 3/8×1/2 aluminum bar stock online for less $2 a foot. 
https://www.metalsdepot.com/aluminum-products/aluminum-flat-bar
https://www.speedymetals.com/ps-2259-28-38-x-12-6061-t6511-aluminum-extruded.aspx
Probably less at your local industrial supplier, if you can find some drop material.

Best Luck.


----------



## Zanexx (Feb 16, 2020)

I just bought a C10FL and mine has the standard 3/4" miter slot, maybe later models they changed it up. I dunno. The standard miter slot was a must have for me tho when I was looking at buying a "new" TS. I bought some vinyl boards at Lowes and was gonna try and cut some 3/4" bars to make my sled with, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Well it is 5/8ths wide at the bottom and 1/2" at the top of the groove (the T slot ) and 3/8" thick
> - Richard


I'd just go with 1/2" runners and call it a day. Many of the Aluminum topped saws have non-standard miter slots as well, like the Craftsman with a 5/8" slot and 'tabs' to simulate a T-slot like you have. First thing I do is grind off the tabs and just use plain 5/8" stock as runners. The 'lifting out' problem hasn't been one in my experience, even on those with regular sized slots (ie: Unisaw). As long as you don't try hanging a sled off the front of the table by the runners, you should be good.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

